

Trickery of Photoshop revealed in gory detail Realtime retouch throughout video - pentium10
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2543818/Trickery-Photoshop-revealed-gory-Pop-singer-retouched-real-time-music-video-hardly-recognise-end.html

======
pentium10
The viral video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qrGOi41iwE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qrGOi41iwE)

